# WIP - The big one :D



## carlb40 (3 Feb 2014)

Due to the tool box build slowing down until i sort the lacquer issue out, and the saw finishing. I thought it timely to ( re ) start a new project.  

Actually i started it last year, well erm technically it was started over 12yrs ago when i purchased some timber for this project.  Just had to check my CV to find out what year i was working for a company when i got this timber. 

Any way this will be a mix of old reclaimed floor joists, also obtained around the same period as the purchased timber. So last year i started to de-nail and plane thickness some timber. I stopped as i got busy with work, plus i got p*ssed off with wrecking a brand new set of planer knives due to missing a screw shank. :evil:  

I did start to note the hours worked on the timber, and if i can find it i will update this. I think i was at over 6hrs or more. 

So forward to today, i had to plane up some ash for another ickle project, so i planed these timbers up as well. 












Half of the timber, already cut to rough size. 

Planed thicknessed up to rough size ready for the next stage. 






Not sure but think it might be sapele? Any ideas?
















I would have had more of this, but i was buying 2 pieces a week. Then on the 3rd week i went to get some more and probably the last lot, the merchants almost doubled the price of the timber  Despite it being old stock, so it got left there.

So anyone work out what it is? :wink:


----------



## Mar_mite (3 Feb 2014)

Looks a lot like iroko. Or maybe it doubled in price because he thought it might be teak? What's it gonna be?


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (3 Feb 2014)

99% its Iroko


----------



## Grahamshed (3 Feb 2014)

Did you mean work out what the wood was or what the project was ?
From me it's no on both counts


----------



## carlb40 (3 Feb 2014)

Mar_mite":18ec0c00 said:


> Looks a lot like iroko. Or maybe it doubled in price because he thought it might be teak? What's it gonna be?





Random Orbital Bob":18ec0c00 said:


> 99% its Iroko




It was just a normal local builders merchant, not a specialist timber merchant. Hence assuming it would just be sapele? Didn't think Iroko would get lumped in with general hardwood? 

If it helps the timber is darker than the pics show, i think the light and flash didn't help.


----------



## carlb40 (3 Feb 2014)

Grahamshed":1su3hwib said:


> Did you mean work out what the wood was or what the project was ?
> From me it's no on both counts


It was to work out both  LOL.


----------



## Grahamshed (3 Feb 2014)

carlb40":2jcw3y72 said:


> Grahamshed":2jcw3y72 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you mean work out what the wood was or what the project was ?
> ...


OK  No idea about the wood but I now know what the project is. Quite obvious really, its a left handed whojamawotsamacallit. What I cannot figure out is why you need a left handed one ?


----------



## carlb40 (3 Feb 2014)

Well i find the left handed version easier to use. :lol:


----------



## carlb40 (3 Feb 2014)

Will this give the game away? :shock:


----------



## Grahamshed (3 Feb 2014)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Not to me it won't, no


----------



## carlb40 (3 Feb 2014)

:mrgreen:


----------



## morfa (3 Feb 2014)

I'd agree with Iroko as well. I thought that when I saw it before everyone else posted, so happy that I'm right. It's the speckling that's so distinctive.

After seeing the pic, I now know what it is, so I'm really looking forward to seeing the whole build. I won't give the game away just yet tho.


----------



## carlb40 (3 Feb 2014)

Thought you might know


----------



## SteveF (3 Feb 2014)

build 2 please

save me the hassle

Steve

i know what it is


----------



## AndyT (3 Feb 2014)

I know what it is too!
;-)


----------



## Grahamshed (3 Feb 2014)

I am feeling distinctly inferior here


----------



## Ian down london way (3 Feb 2014)

If it is iroko, then be rearly careful with it. I used Iroko (and have one large plank left over) for the reconstruction of an koi pond bridge (handrails etc), but the dust is really nasty. Its the only think that has the potential to kick off my asthma, and I've not suffered from that for 40 years ! 

I'll give the plank away - I just can't face working it. Cost about £60 +.


----------



## carlb40 (3 Feb 2014)

SteveF":1emak4xk said:


> build 2 please
> 
> save me the hassle
> 
> ...



I would, but i only just about have enough timber for one.


----------



## carlb40 (3 Feb 2014)

AndyT":3qqvoeyn said:


> I know what it is too!
> ;-)




Yes you are correct, it is what you said.


----------



## carlb40 (3 Feb 2014)

Ian down london way":2efb8fww said:


> If it is iroko, then be rearly careful with it. I used Iroko (and have one large plank left over) for the reconstruction of an koi pond bridge (handrails etc), but the dust is really nasty. Its the only think that has the potential to kick off my asthma, and I've not suffered from that for 40 years !
> 
> I'll give the plank away - I just can't face working it. Cost about £60 +.


I'm not convinced it is Iroko from the pics i have seen. 

Colour and grain is more like this for most of it. 
http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?client=f ... =0&ndsp=41


----------



## carlb40 (3 Feb 2014)

Grahamshed":36fs5zls said:


> I am feeling distinctly inferior here




Group hug for Graham.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (3 Feb 2014)

Carl....fer Foooooks sake tell us what it is its driving me bonkers


----------



## carlb40 (3 Feb 2014)

Random Orbital Bob":1neffhl7 said:


> Carl....fer Foooooks sake tell us what it is its driving me bonkers




LOL


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (3 Feb 2014)

secretive git


----------



## DMF (3 Feb 2014)

You have just made me feel sooooooo much better!! 12 YEARS :lol: Happy building and i'll join you and get the carving chisels out when the skips are offering me more than short bits of drenched banana wood 

Dean.


----------



## Grahamshed (3 Feb 2014)

carlb40":2aj0a1rj said:


> Grahamshed":2aj0a1rj said:
> 
> 
> > I am feeling distinctly inferior here
> ...



Awww Shucks <blushes>


----------



## Woodmonkey (3 Feb 2014)

Never seen a wooden cooker hood before!


----------



## carlb40 (3 Feb 2014)

Sorry guys didn't realise you were waiting on me to say what it is. :-" :---) 

Anyway this is what i will be making. 






A nice Roubo bench.  It won't be a posh one made from all hardwood or loads of Bench crafted hardware ( can't afford it). This will be a sort of budget Roubo bench.  

As you can see, some sizes are not known yet. That is because until i have finished machining up timbers i won't know what is available to use. 
Most of the timber i got free from when i was on extensions etc. From what i can see, the only items i have/ will purchase for this build were the timbers for the legs and the vice screws/ glue. 

The top will be from old floor joists, hoping the top will be at least 90mm thick after finishing. The stretchers will be from a 5ft x 8'' x either 3'' or 4'' piece of hardwood that used to be a decorative lintel. 
The front vice chop is also from a floor joist, Doug fir i think.  That is semi machined up ready. 

I cannot remember what i paid for the hardwood for the legs.  Think it may have been less than £30 for the lot. 

So the build will cost me around £85 ish. Not too bad really.


----------



## carlb40 (3 Feb 2014)

Woodmonkey":2kjhgj6l said:


> Never seen a wooden cooker hood before!


I do like to try new things. :mrgreen:


----------



## rspsteve (3 Feb 2014)

I have just knocked up a "bench"...first time I have made anything...nothing like as good as yours though..lol

Steve


----------



## Grahamshed (3 Feb 2014)

Dohhh. Thats what I said in the first place.


----------



## carlb40 (3 Feb 2014)

Grahamshed":1yau5gs1 said:


> Dohhh. Thats what I said in the first place.


I thought you did. :mrgreen:


----------



## SteveF (3 Feb 2014)

rspsteve":33860s31 said:


> I have just knocked up a "bench"...first time I have made anything...nothing like as good as yours though..lol
> 
> Steve


i missed the WIP on that one Steve

I will go see if i can find it (hammer) (hammer) 

Steve


----------



## carlb40 (3 Feb 2014)

Well first thing - i forgot to note the timings so far again.. #-o So as of tomorrow i will start writing down how long i spend on various bits. Yesterday / Today will be a guestimate on times of 4 hours with all the cutting/ planing / thicknessing etc. 
So the Roubo bench is built with massive timbers normally. I think the traditional sizes for the legs is 6 x 6 inch :shock: , but i'm not making one that big. 
I want to keep the massive look of the legs though. Hence the sizes on the 'plan' . My legs will be laminated from 3 pieces. The main section, plus those shorter sections. The shorter sections will have been ripped into 2, to make up the additional lamination.










The short sections will be spliced to form a larger section, which gets glued to the main leg. Not ideal, but needs must. 

As you can see i have done a trial cut with one pair.











This will be a slow build, well it's lasted over 12yrs so far. :lol: I will be glueing up one leg a day to keep it stress free ish and i don't have loads of clamps to do them all at once.


----------



## carlb40 (3 Feb 2014)

SteveF":1g2rb9pm said:


> rspsteve":1g2rb9pm said:
> 
> 
> > I have just knocked up a "bench"...first time I have made anything...nothing like as good as yours though..lol
> ...


So did i. It's probably next to your bandsaw build thread pics :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rspsteve (3 Feb 2014)

carlb40":3tvjkgn0 said:


> SteveF":3tvjkgn0 said:
> 
> 
> > rspsteve":3tvjkgn0 said:
> ...



I will post a pic when its done but its nothing like this but will do me for now....the bandsaw got well used though.

Steve


----------



## SteveF (3 Feb 2014)

i will be watching this build with great interest

i forgot i needed a bench when i offered last bits of slabs to swmbo for the garden
cant go back on it now so will need to get more wood
i am promised a large lorry load in march so may wait

Steve


----------



## Mar_mite (4 Feb 2014)

Defiantly iroko.


----------



## carlb40 (4 Feb 2014)

SteveF":2f3cdab8 said:


> i will be watching this build with great interest
> 
> i forgot i needed a bench when i offered last bits of slabs to swmbo for the garden
> cant go back on it now so will need to get more wood
> ...


Cheers Steve.

Ooops but you do realise you need a bench to make stuff for the garden.


----------



## carlb40 (4 Feb 2014)

Mar_mite":19gf4ec1 said:


> Defiantly iroko.


Oh ok.


----------



## Grahamshed (4 Feb 2014)

How is a piece of wood defiant ? Is it bashing its trunk and saying 'I aint no Sapele' ?

Sorry, back in me box.


----------



## carlb40 (4 Feb 2014)

Today i mitred the smaller timbers ready for glue up. All parts have had biscuit slots for alignment done. First leg was glued up, second leg is now in the clamps, where it will stay overnight.  

Also it turns out it's a good job i am a hoarder :lol: I was putting some timbers out the way back up onto my timber rack and noticed 2 more pieces of hardwood. I had forgotten i had 2 cill pieces from another job about the same time as all the other timber.  
So being 105mm x 40mm x 2100mm / 105mm x 40mm x 1400mm i will use both of those for the stretchers, leaving my 8 x 3 inch timber for another project. (hammer)


----------



## carlb40 (4 Feb 2014)

Grahamshed":3isaaox3 said:


> How is a piece of wood defiant ? Is it bashing its trunk and saying 'I aint no Sapele' ?
> 
> Sorry, back in me box.


LOL.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (4 Feb 2014)

Solid top or split top.


----------



## carlb40 (4 Feb 2014)

Solid top, don't like split tops/ tool wells etc


----------



## Mar_mite (4 Feb 2014)

Mar_mite":2b2ylp7q said:


> Defiantly iroko.


Oh yeah, I defiantly miss spelled that.


----------



## JonnyD (6 Feb 2014)

Looking good so far. From the pics of the timber It looks like sapele to me. 

Cheers

Jon


----------



## carlb40 (16 Feb 2014)

Sorry Jon only just seen this when linking to it. Thank you, i have settled on it being sapele or maybe Saproko :mrgreen:


----------



## morfa (16 Feb 2014)

So how's it going? How much progress have you made.


----------



## carlb40 (17 Feb 2014)

morfa":21yu8y4p said:


> So how's it going? How much progress have you made.


It's not at the moment. I was leaving the timbers to settle for a bit after machining. Once the corner cupboard is finished i shall carry on with it. My present bench is really starting to annoy me now. :lol:


----------



## carlb40 (4 Mar 2014)

I have today came across a dilema for the bench. The job i am on at the moment has some 8'' x 8'' oak off cuts from some trusses the company made. After talking to the site agent he said no doubt they would get thrown at the end of the job. :shock: 

So me being me i asked if i was still there could i have some if they did get skipped. So was told to take some now if i want.  

Now after a quick look i spotted 2 1700mm lengths that if split down the centre would give me some 8'' x 4'' slabs for my bench. :-" 

So do i carry on and use the reclaimed softwood some of which still has to be denailed etc.

Or grab those 2 1700mm oak pieces and make a nice clean looking oak top? :-k


----------



## morfa (4 Mar 2014)

Oak. Surely that's a no brainer. Unless I'm missing something?


----------



## carlb40 (4 Mar 2014)

morfa":2xddsurf said:


> Oak. Surely that's a no brainer. Unless I'm missing something?


That is what i'm thinking.


----------



## SteveF (5 Mar 2014)

goog luck lifting them  

i bet oak would make a fantastic looking bench

Steve


----------



## carlb40 (5 Mar 2014)

SteveF":jrrnl2o5 said:


> goog luck lifting them
> 
> i bet oak would make a fantastic looking bench
> 
> Steve


Funny you should say that. There is a 10ft 8 x 8 there at work and i tried lifting one end the other day. It never budged, still trying to work out to get it home :lol: 

I have seen a few oak Roubo benches and they look great. Mine would just have the oak top if i decide to go that route.


----------



## Bradshaw Joinery (5 Mar 2014)

\From the pics, that is Sapele, i've worked with Alot of both iroko and sapele, infact pretty much endlessly until last year.


----------



## SteveF (5 Mar 2014)

i have 8 of 8x8x8 foot lengths of maple that i have to move end to end
always in the way  
hernia time

Steve


----------

